# Limited edition 40k Miniature in Advance order!



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Did none of you guys spot this?!?! Just ordered 2! F*ck LOTR!!!

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod1460169a

Rev


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Actually its already covered in other threads.... but I guess its nice to point it out to people too lazy to read with a direct link to it. lol.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I want that. So I will most probably order it. :wink: 

Or rather, order two...?


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

It shall be mine. Oh yes, it shall be mine.

Edit: $33.whatever-the-fuck poorer..... worth it.

EDIT^2: Good lord, if I get a fucked up finecast I will suffocate one of those troglodytes with their own neck-beards.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well yeah, I know it was put in the very last post of the 'other' limited edition mini thread but that thread has bascially degenerated into a LOTR love fest... 
*avoids sticky tissue on the way out*


----------



## Carna (Mar 13, 2008)

If it was $33AU I'd be getting 2!


----------



## marks13 (Aug 26, 2010)

I have ordered one it looks great, come to me my precious !


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

And there goes my cash, 2 of them ordered. I sure hope the quality is top notch on these casts or else...


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

I really like this miniature I probebly won't get it but it looks awesome.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Maybe we are seeing a prelude to one of the two armies being released in the 6ed box??

Doc


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

docgeo said:


> Maybe we are seeing a prelude to one of the two armies being released in the 6ed box??
> 
> Doc



Would be cool to see a chapter other then the Smurfs getting a look in.... Doubt it though, as you'll get too many people complaining 'Wheres my Crimson fists codex?'


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Seeing as the cover art of the R/T book got me into 40K 25 years ago, I shall be forced to own one.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

GrizBe said:


> Would be cool to see a chapter other then the Smurfs getting a look in.... Doubt it though, as you'll get too many people complaining 'Wheres my Crimson fists codex?'


Well I was thinking a similar thing as I was reading WD today. We've now got limited edition miniatures from the 1st and 2nd edition... 3rd edition was Black Templars! We've got 10 more months of celebrations so we might yet get another miniature...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

docgeo said:


> Maybe we are seeing a prelude to one of the two armies being released in the 6ed box??
> 
> Doc


I'm down with that train of thought. My Crimson Fists army can always use more!


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

you know you want to cross your eyes to look at this stereoscopic image


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Just ordered one no idea what to do with it yet. Might have to dig out the artwork he's copied from and get chopping some forge world goons!


----------



## Meldon (Dec 21, 2010)

I just ordered one, I don´t know if I ever will paint it up though but atleast I will have a chance to


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

OMG just googled image searched "rulebook artwork" im deffo going to try and copy that!! Priced it up on FW £31 for bits. Not too bad.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Mine's going to become a Space Wolf standard bearer...


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Engelus said:


>


It's so completely covered in awesome sauce!


----------



## yoyoyo12365 (Dec 6, 2010)

ARGH!!!! I have no money.... :cray:


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

Yeah it is pretty bad ass....I am going to have to get at least one. Would be cool if they put out a small codex for them in an issue or two of WD. Really just give them a couple of special characters of which this model could be one.


Doc


----------



## MidnightKid333 (Feb 2, 2011)

How many of these do you think they manufactured? It will be considered a piece of history in 10 years from now I bet, so the price of them will shoot up when they are put on ebay.

If I were you guys, I would keep it in the box to heighten its value. not even paint it, unless you are a Golden Daemon winner or something like that.


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

docgeo said:


> Yeah it is pretty bad ass....I am going to have to get at least one. Would be cool if they put out a small codex for them in an issue or two of WD. Really just give them a couple of special characters of which this model could be one.
> 
> 
> Doc


That would be cool.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I just so ordered 2.... Own 2 of the limited edition 3rd edition models too so why not?


----------



## Khargoth (Aug 5, 2010)

For $55AUD it's a hard sell really, who wants to bet GW Direct has a warehouse full of these buggers and the 'limited quantities' is a ruse to push sales.

I think I'll pass on this one.


----------



## hungryugolino (Sep 12, 2009)

The legs look odd and Finecast is crap.

On the other hand, it's awesome.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

$33 US + shipping to austrailia (tips appreciated) for any Kangaroo lover who is interested.


----------



## Hrolleif (Jan 29, 2012)

Can't decide, but I'm heavily leaning towards no on this one.


----------



## Dicrel Seijin (Apr 2, 2011)

Oh, that is gorgeous. I so want one, but I'm wary of Finecast (had some issues with a Vanguard Veterans box I picked up a couple months ago, but customer service was incredibly helpful). I may take the chance....


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Im getting one of these guys to convert into my pre-heresy standard carrier..........Might add a few dead black legion troopers to the base as well


----------



## GreatUncleanOne (Apr 25, 2011)

Have to hope that because its a limited edition model that quality control will be all over it to stop any cock ups. Any cock ups would make people wary of ever getting limited edition again


----------



## stevey293 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seconded to the above. Esp with all the bad press around finecast. I'll be interested to see how many there actually is.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dunno if I should get one...Possibly make it a Heresy Imperial Fists.


----------

